# Win Server 2008 DC



## Nohh (22. September 2008)

servus leute,

sry das ich euch schon wieder in der hinsicht belästige (Server Geschichten), aber ich bräucht nochmal eine Hilfe.

Ich arbeite gerade die Fehler in der Ereignisanzeige ab und mir ist der Fehler ID: 29 KDC unter gekommen.

Ich hatte auch schon im MMC gesucht aber irgendwie will der typ kein Zertifikat suchen oder eins hunzufügen, sauber ger?

naja wie im Titel schon erwähnt nutze ich Win Server 2008, sämtliche Anleitungen beschäftigen sich mit Win Server 2003 oder weniger + Win Help.

Der Punkt:





> " Personal, and then click Certificates"


 kommt bei mir nicht. Also:"Eigene Zertifikate" > Zertifikate.

Hier nochmal der Fehler im Überblick:



> Vom Schlüsselverteilungscenter (Key Distribution Center, KDC) kann kein passendes Zertifikat für Smartcard-Anmeldungen gefunden werden, oder das KDC-Zertifikat konnte nicht verifiziert werden. Das Anmelden per Smartcard funktioniert möglicherweise nicht ordnungsgemäß, so lange dieses Problem nicht behoben wurde. Verifizieren Sie zum Beheben dieses Problems entweder das vorhandene KDC-Zertifikat mithilfe von "certutil.exe", oder registrieren Sie sich für ein neues KDC-Zertifikat.



Das mit der certutil.exe funktioniert auch nicht wirklich. Ich bin Admin auf dem Rechner und habe auch schon versucht die Eingabeaufforderungen über:"als Admin...." auszuführen, kommt das selbe raus.

Würde mich freunen wenn sich jemand zu Wort melden könnte. Müsste den Fehler bis heute in 2 stunden behoben haben.

Grüsse
Euer
Nohh


----------



## Nohh (22. September 2008)

sry versehentlicher doppelpost!

ich bitte dies zuentschuldigen.


könnt ihr mir nicht helfen? *gg*


----------



## Nohh (23. September 2008)

hat keiner eine antwort?

ich benötige dringend hilfe...

gruss 
pascal


----------

